# Booking on the tunnel



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If we book a tunnel crossing does it remain valid for a year

Is it easy to change the booking

Because we can't reallyplan ahead at the moment I'm worried that if I book I'd lose the booking if for some reason we can't go at that time

The way things are we will need to take "a window of opportunity" if and when it arises

I wondered if I booked a couple of trips we could work round the scans, checkups and reoccurances maybe

We have plenty of Tesco vouchers

Thanks

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If we book a tunnel crossing does it remain valid for a year Yes - but from the date you make the booking.

Is it easy to change the booking. Very

Because we can't reallyplan ahead at the moment I'm worried that if I book I'd lose the booking if for some reason we can't go at that time No problem. They are very accommodating, specially in the case of illness.

I wondered if I booked a couple of trips we could work round the scans, checkups and reoccurances maybe Perhaps consider their multi trip option. Check it out - you can ring up and book to go the following day. It's extremely flexible.

We have plenty of Tesco vouchers But you can't use Tesco vouchers for the multi trip.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wot Zebedee said +

On a recent trip we had the tunnel booked courtesy of Tesco vouchers.

On the outward bound trip I had to amend to a later date 3 times because of a medical issue.
We also had to bring the return date forward and return earlier than planned.

Each amendment was carried out efficiently by the phone staff, fortunately, I only had to pay extra for the return amendment.

You can amend as many times as you like within a year from the booking date

The only thing you have to bear in mind is if the newly amended booking date and time is in a higher price band then obviously you have to pay the difference, no refunds of the difference if its in a lower price band.

Its usually the case that the closer you get to your preferred new date/time, the higher the price gets, so amend as soon as you can if that's possible

Best thing to do is go online first if you can and check the prices before you amend.

I think you can also amend your booking online although never tried it myself, you just use the booking ref no and password they give you from the original email confirmation.

Pete


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

It's easy to do online,just use your booking ref.no,I have done it several times in the last 2 years.As said you just have to pay the difference in price if there is any.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Earlier this year we decided to just book an outward journey as we were not sure when we were coming back. We turned up at le shuttle and paid the journey back to uk. Boy, was that a kick in the wallet. The woman on the kiosk said she had to charge this price, but had we booked on line the night before it would have been less than half what we paid. Be warned, don't turn up and pay. Book on line.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you sure about the booking lasting a year from the date of booking, we found that it only lasted up until the end of the year of the date booked, so a booking for anytime in 2015 will only be honoured in 2015, including any amendments.
It would be most helpful if things have changed.

cabby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *cabby wrote :-*Are you sure about the booking lasting a year from the date of booking, we found that it only lasted up until the end of the year of the date booked, so a booking for anytime in 2015 will only be honoured in 2015, including any amendments.
> It would be most helpful if things have changed.
> 
> cabby


Def a year from booking date...

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/ticket-terms/

Pete


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Do book a return (you can change the date of the return journey later) as Tesco vouchers will not allow you to book a single from Calais.


----------

